# Ligue 1 2019/2020: calendario, partite, diretta tv, classifica



## Tifo'o (17 Agosto 2019)

Campionato francese già iniziato la scorsa settimana, col Lione che ha già giocato anche ieri la seconda giornata. Nelle prime du giornate ha già fatto sei gol e subiti zero, sarà l'avversario del PSG?

La Ligue 1 è possibile seguire su DAZN

Di seguito il calendario che ha lo stesso "formato" di Spagna e Premier.



PRIMA GIORNATA
PSG-Caen
Angers-Nîmes
Lille-Rennes
Nizza-Reims
Marsiglia-Tolosa
Lione-Amiens
Montpellier-Dijon
Saint-Étienne-Guingamp
Nantes-Monaco
Bordeaux-Strasburgo

SECONDA GIORNATA
Guingamp-PSG
Lione-Reims
Nîmes-Marsiglia
Monaco-Lille
Caen-Nizza
Rennes-Angers
Strasburgo-Saint-Étienne
Tolosa-Bordeaux
Amiens-Montpellier
Dijon-Nantes

TERZA GIORNATA
PSG-Angers
Marsiglia-Rennes
Lille-Guingamp
Montpellier-Saint-Étienne
Tolosa-Nîmes
Nantes-Caen
Lione-Strasburgo
Amiens-Reims
Bordeaux-Monaco
Nizza-Dijon

QUARTA GIORNATA
Nîmes-PSG
Monaco-Marsiglia
Lione-Nizza
Angers-Lille
Saint-Étienne-Amiens
Rennes-Bordeaux
Dijon-Caen
Montpellier-Reims
Guingamp-Tolosa
Strasburgo-Nantes

QUINTA GIORNATA
Nizza-Rennes
Marsiglia-Guingamp
Amiens-Lille
Caen-Lione
Nantes-Reims
Montpellier-Strasburgo
Bordeaux-Nîmes
Tolosa-Monaco
Dijon-Angers
PSG-Saint-Étienne

SESTA GIORNATA
Lione-Marsiglia
Angers-Tolosa
Lille-Nantes
Strasburgo-Amiens
Monaco-Nîmes
Rennes-PSG
Saint-Étienne-Caen
Montpellier-Nizza
Guingamp-Bordeaux
Reims-Dijon

SETTIMA GIORNATA
Amiens-Rennes
Monaco-Angers
Bordeaux-Lille
PSG-Reims
Marsiglia-Strasburgo
Caen-Montpellier
Nîmes-Guingamp
Nantes-Nizza
Dijon-Lione
Tolosa-Saint-Étienne

OTTAVA GIORNATA
Angers-Guingamp
Rennes-Tolosa
Saint-Étienne-Monaco
Lione-Nantes
Reims-Bordeaux
Nizza-PSG
Lille-Marsiglia
Caen-Amiens
Strasburgo-Dijon
Montpellier-Nîmes

NONA GIORNATA
PSG-Lione
Monaco-Rennes
Lille-Saint-Étienne
Tolosa-Nizza
Angers-Strasburgo
Nîmes-Reims
Guingamp-Montpellier
Bordeaux-Nantes
Marsiglia-Caen
Amiens-Dijon

DECIMA GIORNATA
Saint-Étienne-Rennes
Reims-Angers
Dijon-Lille
PSG-Amiens
Nantes-Tolosa
Strasburgo-Monaco
Lione-Nîmes
Nizza-Marsiglia
Montpellier-Bordeaux
Caen-Guingamp

UNDICESIMA GIORNATA
Marsiglia-PSG
Rennes-Reims
Lille-Caen
Angers-Lione
Guingamp-Strasburgo
Nîmes-Saint-Étienne
Bordeaux-Nizza
Amiens-Nantes
Tolosa-Montpellier
Monaco-Dijon

DODICESIMA GIORNATA
Caen-Rennes
Lione-Bordeaux
Strasburgo-Tolosa
Nantes-Guingamp
Saint-Étienne-Angers
Nizza-Amiens
Dijon-Nîmes
Reims-Monaco
PSG-Lille
Montpellier-Marsiglia

TREDICESIMA GIORNATA
Monaco-PSG
Guingamp-Lione
Angers-Montpellier
Lille-Strasburgo
Saint-Étienne-Reims
Rennes-Nantes
Tolosa-Amiens
Bordeaux-Caen
Nîmes-Nizza
Marsiglia-Dijon

QUATTORDICESIMA GIORNATA
Dijon-Bordeaux
Montpellier-Rennes
Nizza-Lille
PSG-Tolosa
Caen-Monaco
Nantes-Angers
Lione-Saint-Étienne
Reims-Guingamp
Strasburgo-Nîmes
Amiens-Marsiglia

QUINDICESIMA GIORNATA
Tolosa-Dijon
Lille-Lione
Angers-Caen
Guingamp-Nizza
Rennes-Strasburgo
Monaco-Montpellier
Bordeaux-PSG
Nîmes-Amiens
Saint-Étienne-Nantes
Marsiglia-Reims

SEDICESIMA GIORNATA
Lione-Rennes
Nizza-Angers
Dijon-Guingamp
Caen-Nîmes
Bordeaux-Saint-Étienne
Montpellier-Lille
Reims-Tolosa
Amiens-Monaco
Nantes-Marsiglia
Strasburgo-PSG

DICIASSETTESIMA GIORNATA
Rennes-Dijon
Saint-Étienne-Marsiglia
PSG-Montpellier
Tolosa-Lione
Lille-Reims
Guingamp-Amiens
Nîmes-Nantes
Monaco-Nizza
Strasburgo-Caen
Angers-Bordeaux

DICIOTTESIMA GIORNATA
Amiens-Angers
Guingamp-Rennes
Nîmes-Lille
Caen-Tolosa
Dijon-PSG
Nizza-Saint-Étienne
Lione-Monaco
Reims-Strasburgo
Nantes-Montpellier
Marsiglia-Bordeaux

DICIANNOVESIMA GIORNATA
Saint-Étienne-Dijon
Montpellier-Lione
Lille-Tolosa
Rennes-Nîmes
Reims-Caen
Bordeaux-Amiens
Monaco-Guingamp
Strasburgo-Nizza
PSG-Nantes
Angers-Marsiglia

VENTESIMA GIORNATA
Marsiglia-Monaco
Lione-Reims
Amiens-PSG
Caen-Lille
Tolosa-Strasburgo
Guingamp-Saint-Étienne
Dijon-Montpellier
Nantes-Rennes
Nizza-Bordeaux
Nîmes-Angers

VENTUNESIMA GIORNATA
Caen-Marsiglia
Saint-Étienne-Lione
PSG-Guingamp
Monaco-Strasburgo
Nîmes-Tolosa
Reims-Nizza
Bordeaux-Dijon
Lille-Amiens
Rennes-Montpellier
Angers-Nantes

VENTIDUESIMA GIORNATA
Marsiglia-Lille
Amiens-Lione
PSG-Rennes
Montpellier-Caen
Strasburgo-Bordeaux
Dijon-Monaco
Tolosa-Angers
Guingamp-Reims
Nizza-Nîmes
Nantes-Saint-Étienne

VENTITREESIMA GIORNATA
Reims-Marsiglia
Lione-PSG
Caen-Nantes
Saint-Étienne-Strasburgo
Monaco-Tolosa
Bordeaux-Guingamp
Angers-Dijon
Lille-Nizza
Nîmes-Montpellier
Rennes-Amiens

VENTIQUATTRESIMA GIORNATA
Dijon-Marsiglia
Nizza-Lione
PSG-Bordeaux
Amiens-Caen
Strasburgo-Angers
Montpellier-Monaco
Tolosa-Reims
Guingamp-Lille
Rennes-Saint-Étienne
Nantes-Nîmes

VENTICINQUESIMA GIORNATA
Marsiglia-Amiens
Lione-Guingamp
Saint-Étienne-PSG
Caen-Strasburgo
Monaco-Nantes
Bordeaux-Tolosa
Reims-Rennes
Nîmes-Dijon
Lille-Montpellier
Angers-Nizza

VENTISEIESIMA GIORNATA
Rennes-Marsiglia
Monaco-Lione
PSG-Nîmes
Tolosa-Caen
Strasburgo-Lille
Montpellier-Reims
Guingamp-Angers
Dijon-Saint-Étienne
Amiens-Nizza
Nantes-Bordeaux

VENTISETTESIMA GIORNATA
Marsiglia-Saint-Étienne
Lione-Tolosa
Caen-PSG
Nizza-Strasb urgo
Angers-Monaco
Reims-Amiens
Guingamp-Nantes
Lille-Dijon
Bordeaux-Montpellier
Nîmes-Rennes

VENTOTTESIMA GIORNATA
Marsiglia-Nizza
Strasburgo-Lione
Nantes-PSG
Rennes-Caen
Monaco-Bordeaux
Tolosa-Guingamp
Dijon-Reims
Saint-Étienne-Lille
Montpellier-Angers
Amiens-Nîmes

VENTINOVESIMA GIORNATA
PSG-Marsiglia
Lione-Montpellier
Caen-Saint-Étienne
Nîmes-Strasburgo
Lille-Monaco
Nizza-Tolosa
Reims-Nantes
Guingam-Dijon
Bordeax-Rennes
Angers-Amiens

TRENTESIMA GIORNATA
Marsiglia-Angers
Rennes-Lione
Tolosa-PSG
Monaco-Caen
Strasburgo-Reims
Montpellier-Guingamp
Dijon-Nizza
Nantes-Lille
Amiens-Bordeaux
Saint-Étienne-Nîmes

TRENTUNESIMA GIORNATA
Bordeaux-Marsiglia
Lione-Dijon
PSG-Strasburgo
Nîmes-Caen
Guingamp-Monaco
Tolosa-Nantes
Reims-Lille
Nizza-Montpellier
Angers-Rennes
Amiens-Saint-Étienne

TRENTADUESIMA GIORNATA
Marsiglia-Nîmes
Nantes-Lione
Lille-PSG
Caen-Angers
Strasburgo-Guingamp
Monaco-Reims
Montpellier-Tolosa
Dijon-Amiens
Rennes-Nizza
Saint-Étienne-Bordeaux

TRENTATREESIMA GIORNATA
Guingamp-Marsiglia
Lione-Angers
PSG-Monaco
Nizza-Caen
Strasburgo-Montpellier
Tolosa-Lille
Reims-Saint-Étienne
Dijon-Rennes
Nantes-Amiens
Nîmes-Bordeaux

TRENTAQUATTRESIMA GIORNATA
Marsiglia-Nantes
Bordeaux-Lione
Montpellier-PSG
Caen-Dijon
Amiens-Strasburgo
Rennes-Monaco
Saint-Étienne-Tolosa
Angers-Reims
Nizza-Guingamp
Lille-Nîmes

TRENTACINQUESIMA GIORNATA
Strasburgo-Marsiglia
Lione-Lille
PSG-Nizza
Guingamp-Caen
Monaco-Saint-Étienne
Tolosa-Rennes
Reims-Nîmes
Nantes-Dijon
Montpellier-Amiens
Bordeaux-Angers

TRENTASEIESIMA GIORNATA
Marsiglia-Lione
Angers-PSG
Caen-Reims
Dijon-Strasburgo
Nîmes-Monaco
Amiens-Tolosa
Rennes-Guingamp
Lille-Bordeaux
Saint-Étienne-Montpellier
Nizza-Nantes

TRENTASETTESIMA GIORNATA
Tolosa-Marsiglia
Lione-Caen
PSG-Dijon
Strasburgo-Rennes
Monaco-Amiens
Bordeaux-Reims
Guingamp-Nîmes
Lille-Angers
Montpellier-Nantes
Saint-Étienne-Nizza

TRENTOTTESIMA GIORNATA
Marsiglia-Montpellier
Nîmes-Lione
Reims-PSG
Caen-Bordeaux
Nantes-Strasburgo
Nizza-Monaco
Dijon-Tolosa
Amiens-Guingamp
Rennes-Lille
Angers-Saint-Étienne


----------



## sette (23 Agosto 2021)

Chissà chiudano tutto n'altra volta così non si rischia di vedere lo schifo che è successo a Nizza.


----------

